#kubuntu-se 2010-12-27
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Jäkla vad länge det har varit knäpptyst här i denna kanalen nu alltså.
<x_link> Lönt den ens finns? =)
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> mja, känns ändå som att alla ubuntufrågor hamnar i #ubuntu-se oavsett mijö
<dagon_> miljö*
<x_link> Jo
<x_link> Men visst, gör ju inget direkt att ha kvar sitt nick här. Men känns ju samtidigt lite lönlöst =)
<x_link> Är ju totalt dött här.
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> inte ens kungen av kde är ju här :P
<x_link> Jo, jag sitter ju här?!
<x_link> ;)
<x_link> Dags att sluta!
<x_link> Hej så länge
<dagon_> \o
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-28
<bittin> bittin@jabber.se i need more geeks to chat with :)             
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-29
<x_link> Philip5: Problem med nätet?
<Philip5> nej
<x_link> Okej.
<Flygisoft> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QcpGnW74Qc
<Flygisoft> :D
<x_link> Flygisoft: Nice
<Flygisoft> Verkar ganska nice
<x_link> Jo, faktiskt.
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-30
<bittin> computer porn: http://shuffling.se/forum/index.php?topic=497.msg24190#msg24190        
<x_link> Kan inte förstora bilderna?
<bittin> verkar funka bättre här: http://68kmla.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=734&p=143140#p143140
<x_link> Kom till en login sida.
<bittin> bah
<bittin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/dipdip/_____________________________Screenshot.png , http://data.fuskbugg.se/dipdip/__________Screenshot-1.png , http://data.fuskbugg.se/dipdip/_____Picture%201.png och http://data.fuskbugg.se/dipdip/_Picture2.png
<bittin> så
<dagon_> snyggve
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-01
<peetra_ny_instal> Är det något att oroa sig med fel uid? http://pastebin.com/ts78FnCp
<peetra_ny_instal> få se nu, ping Philip5 :)
<Philip5> ping pong
<peetra_ny_instal> http://pastebin.com/ts78FnCp oroande sak?
<Philip5> nä
<peetra_ny_instal> Så det är bara att lämna som sådant? :)
<Philip5> sista vet jag inte varför eller om jag brukar få så men det är nog ingen fara det heller
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> ibus behöver man ju inte ha
<peetra_ny_instal> Toppen, tack! :D
<Philip5>  /tmp är ju öppet för alla users att leka i
<Philip5> peetra_ny_instal:  ska 2011 bli ditt riktigt stora kunbutår?!?! :P
<bittin> somone wants a free empty chassi like this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Macintosh_G3_DT.jpg      
<bittin> Kubuntu är najs
<bittin> blev fel på farmor och farfars kubuntu för ett tagsen körde apt-get update apt-get upgrade nån månad senare så fixade det sig
<peetra_ny_instal> Chassit sku kunna bli ett fint fotstöd för tevefåtöljen kanske....
<peetra_ny_instal> eller blomkruka. :D
<peetra_ny_instal> Till fotbadsbalja duger den nog inte. :(
<Philip5> kubuntu teamet ville visst att jag skulle börja packa för dem 
<Philip5> har inte orkat ta tag i sånt bara
<peetra_ny_instal> Det skulle ju vara en ära att få ha hand om minsann. :D Men det finns å andra sidan bara 24 timmar i dygnet, så man kan inte hinna sköta allt.
<Philip5> de tycker det är lite onödigt att jag lägger upp så mycket på min egen ppa när jag skulle kunna lägga upp på kubuntu teamets
<peetra_ny_instal> Bra point där. :)
<peetra_ny_instal> Du har en gigantisk PPA faktiskt. :)
<peetra_ny_instal> Jag blev ganska häpen då då jagh kollade listan. :)
<bittin> peetra_ny_instal: fotstöd låter faktiskt som en bra ide
<bittin> ska nog ha det som det tills nån vill ha det skrev ut att jag gav bort det på ett antal irckanaler och 7 macforum
<x_link> Philip5: Tjena
<x_link> Philip5: En polare har köpt den vita HTC Desire, jäkligt läcker alltså.
<Philip5> snart är den gammal
<x_link> Jo
<x_link> Men så är det iofs med alla mobiler.
<x_link> Får skicka in min på till försäkringen så att de antingen lagar den eller att jag får en ny.
<x_link> Men känns lite surt om de endast lagar den för 1500:- som självrisken är på då jag själv kan köpa en ny skärm för 600:- och be en polare byta den.
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-02
 * peetra <3 Kubuntu
<x_link> peetra: Hehe bra =)
<x_link> Philip5: Jag som addade dig nyss på Jabber med mitt nya konto.
<Philip5> aha
<bittin> adda mig på jabber med :)
<bittin> alltid kul o jabbra med folk
<bittin> bittin@jabber.se
<bittin> undra när den vita iPhone 4g km
<bittin> kmr*
<x_link> Ska du köpa en sådan eller?
<bittin> nej bara nyfiken
<bittin> lär inte byta telefon tills N900 blir billigare
<bittin> har 5 Diaspora invites om nån vill ha          
<x_link> Vad är det?
<bittin> x_link: opensource facebook motsvarighet dock har mina invites tagit slut nu
<x_link> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-27
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hade du varit någe snäll och fick några julklappar då? en ny server från tomten kanske?! 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jodå :P
<Flygisoft> Ingen server dock
<Flygisoft> Var väl mest ungen som fick julklappar, man ligger ju lite sämre till där själv
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du har väl inte varit snäll
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Ja är väl så :(
<Philip5> skärpning för 2014
<Flygisoft> Nyårslöfte
<Philip5> det tycker jag
<Philip5> fick du slips i julklapp så som alla pappor brukar få?
<Flygisoft> Nej tur är väl det :P
<Flygisoft> Fick någon högtalare man ställer på saker, så får man ljudet via resonansen typ
<Flygisoft> Så lite andra smågrejer :)
<Philip5> låter ju ok
<Flygisoft> Jodå
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Själv då, fick du något roligt?
<Philip5> fick pengar att köpa något kul för :)
<Philip5> och lite smågrejs
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-28
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: jasså du har också överlevt julen
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, aa!
<Philip5> hade du varit någe snäll och fått några julklappar?
<QTmaxjezy> xbox kontroller och kläder typ
<QTmaxjezy> har du fått nå?
<Philip5> som du köpt till dig själv? ;P
<QTmaxjezy> typ :)
<Philip5> hehe
<QTmaxjezy> köpte glasögon till mig själv som var riktigt nice
<Philip5> special elle vanliga mot synfel?
<Philip5> körde nyss in andoid 4.4.2 på min lur och det blev ett rätt bra lyft med prestanda
<Philip5> nya multitaskingen i kitkat verkar rätt bra 
<QTmaxjezy> solglasögon
<QTmaxjezy> oj, är android redan på 4.4
<QTmaxjezy> jag har 4.1 tror jag
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: gamla grejer du har
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, jorå
<QTmaxjezy> endel gammalt
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: fast min lur är gammal. kör en htc sensation
<Philip5> den är väl 3 år nu eller så
<QTmaxjezy> på sin tid var det säkert en sensation
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> men den håller rätt bra fortfarande. mest kameran som kunde vara bättre nu
<Philip5> med ny rom så hänger den fortarande med utan lagg
<Philip5> den har bra communitystöd
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-27
<Philip5> Flygisoft: överlevde du julen?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå, men slitet är det
<Flygisoft> själv då?
<Philip5> jo då... men snabbt trött på julmaten och nu har jag ätit så mycket choklad i flera dagar att jag tröttnar på det
<Philip5> hårt
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fick du bara mjuka klappar i år?
<Philip5> inga hårda roliga?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå blev lite hårda paket
<Flygisoft> själv då? :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-28
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Va säg du, fick du några paket då?
<Philip5> jodå lite smått och gott och pengar för egen klapp
